# Black Cruze, Red Calipers



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Red/Black= ME GUSTA

It will look good, orange too but maybe that's too out there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would do this if I didn't have drums. And black wheels.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Any of you with a Black Cruze and Alloy wheels (any size) can I get a pic of red Calipers? Thanks.
> 
> Thinking of doing this... not sure yet though. If any of you elected a different color (Black, Yellow) for Caliper paint please feel free to show as well! I'm strongly considering either Red or Black. Black would be nice and subtle.. would show with the stock LTZ wheels. Red is a bit loud but it would match.. it always matches because of the tail lights.


Yellow calipers...to match your bowtie and plate


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I would do this if I didn't have drums. And black wheels.


I feel your pain


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Erik you love that ugly yellow on your bow ties and ugly license plate so why not ugly yellow!?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL!! So who here is good at photoshop??!?!

You know what would suck though, what if I leave New York and my Gold Plate? Then what??!


----------



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is mine. Dont mind the dirt car and zip tied bumper. Such is life.

I like the front, and i think the drum brakes are an abyss of junk.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've got say, the twist ties are pretty **** ingenuitive, and if they weren't blue I wouldn't have noticed...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

eluntyx said:


> Here is mine. Dont mind the dirt car and zip tied bumper. Such is life.
> 
> I like the front, and i think the drum brakes are an abyss of junk.


You should get red Zip Ties then it will sorta match, also those zip ties are very nicely spaced. good job working with what you had!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Any of you with a Black Cruze and Alloy wheels (any size) can I get a pic of red Calipers? Thanks.
> 
> Thinking of doing this... not sure yet though. If any of you elected a different color (Black, Yellow) for Caliper paint please feel free to show as well! I'm strongly considering either Red or Black. Black would be nice and subtle.. would show with the stock LTZ wheels. Red is a bit loud but it would match.. it always matches because of the tail lights.


The ZZP brakes i have installed have Red powder coated Calipers and because of that i almost didnt buy them.

I dont like flashy stuff, i even thought of having them re-powder coated Black, but when i saw them installed on the Car, i realised that since i had a RS RED LOGO on the side, the Red calipers went really well with them and it looked good !

You have an RS too and just because of that logo it wont look out of place.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a jar of caliper paint left over from about 6 years ago and it went on fine and looks great.. Hope this helps..


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Black with the red looks good...


----------

